# php5's directory doesn't exist



## philo_neo (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm installing a FAMP server, mysql starts, apache failed to start and the php5 directory doesn't exist.
I'm reading this link :http://www.iceflatline.com/2011/11/how-to-install-apache-mysql-php-and-phpmyadmin-on-freebsd/ 
I do required commands on FreeBSD 9.1.

How can I download php5's directory? *H*ow can I adkust parameters in rc.conf to Apache.

Regards
phil


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 8, 2013)

I had a quick look at the tutorial that you gave a link to, and it seems to me pretty much current and straightforward, so I see no reason why this would not work. So, most probably you omit a step, or you misspelled a configuration parameter, or another third-party (non-ports) installation is disturbing the setup.

Let's see whether lang/php5 is installed, so please post the output of the following command:

`# pkg_version -v | grep php5`

This may take some seconds, be patient. My machine tells me:


```
php5-5.4.12                         =   up-to-date with port
...
```


----------

